# Wird Intel die CPU Preise noch senken?



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

Hallo, ich möchte demnächst ein PC zusammenbauen, hierbei habe ich den Core 2 Duo E6600 oder E6700 ausgesucht, meint Ihr die Preise werden sich noch ändern?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2007)

Kauf lieber einen E6650 oder E6750 da die deutlich billiger sind.
Klar werden die Preise noch sinken aber nur weil die CPUs immer älter werden.
Natürlicher Preisverfall.


----------



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

> Kauf lieber einen E6650 oder E6750 da die deutlich billiger sind.



Würd ich ja gern, doch diese Modelle passen nicht in den Barebone: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=203329

Ich dachte CPU´s laufen auch mit einem kleinerem FSB ?!


----------



## fips90 (7. August 2007)

Der E6650 und E6750 sind eine "Weiterentwicklung" von dem E6600 und E6700. Alle Modelle mit Exx50 laufen mit einem FSB von 1333.
Wenn du diese langsamer laufen lassen willst, brauchst du dennoch ein Mainboard das einen FSB von 1333 unterstützt.


----------



## partitionist (7. August 2007)

Schade  Wollte unbedingt diesen Barebone da dieser ein kleines Gehäuse hat da man es auch vertikal stellen kann. Solch ich das Mainboard ausbauen und ein neues kaufen oder wlche Möglichkeiten gibt es noch ?


----------



## fips90 (7. August 2007)

Also bevor du dir ein neues Mainboard kaufst das FSB 1333 kann, lohnt es doch mehr die "normalen" E6x00 zu kaufen. Ich kann dir den E6600 nur empfehlen und wenn du noch 60-70 € mehr ausgeben willst wäre auch ein Q6600 drin.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Wobei dort der Sinn eines Quadcores hinterfragt werden muss. Nutzt du in deinem System Software, die 4 Kerne unterstützt? Unterstützt überhaupt dein Betriebssystem 4 Kerne?
Und wieso braucht man um eine CPU mit weniger Takt zu betreiben 333MHz FSB? Die CPU wird doch sowieso über den FSB runtergetaktet?


----------



## chmee (8. August 2007)

Die Preise werden immer sinken 

Die Frage ist aber, wie lange Du warten möchtest, um dann zu bemerken, dass die Billigheimer inzwischen auch nicht mehr dem Standard entsprechen 

Ich denke, dass 120-200Eur für eine CPU gut angelegt sind. Mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben, da der Preis nicht dem Leistungssprung entspricht.

Wenn ich momentan das Geld hätte, ich würde nen Quadcore kaufen. Aber wie schon Raubkopierer sagte, nur wenige Software kann das nutzen. Nebenbei XP-Pro unterstützt 2 CPU-Slots, also im coolsten Fall auch 2 Quadcores  Was es nur bei den Xeons gibt.

mfg chmee


----------



## partitionist (8. August 2007)

> Und wieso braucht man um eine CPU mit weniger Takt zu betreiben 333MHz FSB? Die CPU wird doch sowieso über den FSB runtergetaktet?



Also wenn ich den Barebone Builder bei Alternate starte und dann die Prozessoren auswählen kann wird der E6650 oder E6750 nicht aufgelistet da er wahrscheinlich nicht unterstützt wird, sonst hätt ich ihn ja sofort  gekauft.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weil sie nicht mit den vollen Spezifikationen laufen können... eben mit einem geringeren FSB woraus sich ein geringerer Takt ergibt.


----------

